
False Competition – Why Defining Axes of Competition Matters - ReedJessen
http://tomtunguz.com/false-competition/
======
sharemywin
Winning At Retail: Developing a Sustained Model for Retail Success

Stern elegantly argue that you can't always be the biggest, fastest, and
trendiest place on the block, but it takes only one of these 'Ests' to be a
category leader

[https://www.amazon.com/Winning-At-Retail-Developing-
Sustaine...](https://www.amazon.com/Winning-At-Retail-Developing-
Sustained/dp/047147357X)

